# Have any drivers received any bonus money from Lyft IPO yet ?



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

They said drivers with over 10,000 trips would get $1,000 and those over 20,000 trips would get $10,000

Anyone get anything or was it just a sham?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Someone posted they got money in a different thread, don't remember what thread it was in.


----------



## So_cal_909760 (Apr 18, 2018)

I can't imagine 20 k trips wow


----------



## Jayleno66 (Jan 3, 2017)

I got the 1000, wish I could get 20k tho


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

20 trips a day, 5 days a week, 50 weeks a year, for 4 years = 20,000 trips Not impossible for a long time full time driver.


----------



## Jayleno66 (Jan 3, 2017)

If drove for Lyft the whole time, I could have gotten it..oh well


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm near 2,000 trips. It would have been nice if they did something like a 50% discount on the stock price or something. I'm not expecting $10,000 but something would have been good. Hell, maybe even a $100 gas card.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Jayleno66 said:


> I got the 1000, wish I could get 20k tho


how did you get paid out ? can you post some proof


----------



## Jayleno66 (Jan 3, 2017)

they just pay you like they normally do..u would saw “1000” appear in your earning


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Jayleno66 said:


> they just pay you like they normally do..u would saw "1000" appear in your earning


can we see some proof ?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> can we see some proof ?


Why don't you believe him?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Lyfted13 said:


> Why don't you believe him?


Because there's no proof.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Because there's no proof.


Lol you really think Lyft would put something like that out in writing and not honor it right before their IPO?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Lyfted13 said:


> Lol you really think Lyft would put something like that out in writing and not honor it right before their IPO?


im assuming thats a rhetorical question


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I did about 29 trips, so nothing.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> im assuming thats a rhetorical question


Lol I mean kind of, but you seem kind of determined. Just trying to understand your stance. I don't like some of the things Lyft does either, but I know they aren't that stupid


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Lyfted13 said:


> Lol I mean kind of, but you seem kind of determined. Just trying to understand your stance. I don't like some of the things Lyft does either, but I know they aren't that stupid


Stupid people are those that believe everything they are told even though there is zero proof of it being fact.

It really sounds like you've clearly been traumatized by this thread. I hope you're going to be ok.


----------



## Jayleno66 (Jan 3, 2017)

U know OP..I could easily snap screenshot of “proof”...but no..u ain’t getting one and go ahead call me all sort of names if u want..to other guys ..Lyft really paid me 1000 and have a nice day


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Jayleno66 said:


> U know OP..I could easily snap screenshot of "proof"...but no..u ain't getting one and go ahead call me all sort of names if u want..to other guys ..Lyft really paid me 1000 and have a nice day


Then don't screenshot your "proof".

As it stands now there is no evidence whatsoever that even a single driver got a bonus. I'm sure if there is evidence it will show up. Til then, not many people are going to believe it since there's nothing in it for Lyft to give out free money.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Jayleno66 said:


> U know OP..I could easily snap screenshot of "proof"...but no..u ain't getting one and go ahead call me all sort of names if u want..to other guys ..Lyft really paid me 1000 and have a nice day


I could also, but I don't care enough lol


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

So this thread is fake news. Nobody got money from lyft, got it.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Someone posted on another thread that they had received several donations of less than a dollar from Lyft.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

i saw a 10k screenshot in the nyc forum.


----------

